

Github Application for Android - whalesalad
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=627423

======
oomkiller
Need a better way to enter the API key. With no copy and paste, entering a 32
character sha hash is a fail.

------
zacharypinter
Has anybody made an Android-based git client? Preferably with a text editor.

In theory, JGit could be used (not sure if it'd have any problems on Dalvik).
Conflicts would be a pain to handle, but other than that...

